# Devils Lake Fishing Report 5/29



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Fishing on Devils Lake this past week has been excellent. Anglers are 
reporting catching a lot of pike, walleyes, and white bass. The better
areas for pike and walleye include most of Pelican Lake, the north shore
of the Flats, the bays around the Howard Farm, the north end of Six Mile
Bay, the Doc Hagens area, New Mill Bay, Knudson's Bay, Penny Bay, the
north end of Creel Bay, and the bridges of Woods Rutten, Hwy 57, Six
Mile, and the Mauvee. At the bridges anglers are jigging with leeches. 
In the shallower bays around the lake anglers are pitching #5 shad raps,
#7 countdowns, husky jerks, salmo perch, and sassy shads in 1-5 feet of
water. Anglers are also reporting some good white bass action in Penny
Bay and the north end of Six Mile Bay. For you shore fisherman, the
bridges of Six Mile and the Mauvee have been quite good in the early
morning and evening hours. Other good shorefishing spots include along
Highway 19 at the north end of Creel Bay and the area near the 
intersection of Hwy 19 and Hwy 281. Shorefisherman are also reporting
some good white bass fishing around Channel A, the north end of Creel
Bay, and along the road to the Grahams Island State Park..


----------

